# Welche art der Bewertung eurer Artikel (Posts)Findet ihr Besser



## DER SCHWERE (25 Juni 2012)

1. Wenn, wie einige es machen, DANKE angeklickt wird egal was es war?

2.Oder wie bei 1 nur das noch ein Kommentar dazu hinterlassen wird?

3.Wie es einige machen ,und sich für Beiträge und Themen Bedanken (mit Klick auf dem DANKE Button), und nur etwas dazu Schreiben wenn sie sich etwas Herunter Geladen haben?​


----------



## dianelized20 (25 Juni 2012)

Punkt 3 hört sich bei dir so negativ an, also ich finde das normal, dass ich mich nur bedanke/etwas schreibe, wenn mir der Thread/Post auch gefällt, oder ist das nicht so???


----------



## DER SCHWERE (25 Juni 2012)

dianelized12 schrieb:


> Punkt 3 hört sich bei dir so negativ an, also ich finde das normal, dass ich mich nur bedanke/etwas schreibe, wenn mir der Thread/Post auch gefällt, oder ist das nicht so???



genau so mach ich es auch, deshalb möcht ich ja gern wissen wie andere darüber denken:thumbup:


----------

